# Parking brake cable installation front



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

I've got my new front parking brake cable for my '64 Tempest. I got it installed through the top of the frame down through the frame and out but I can't get the top to flex out enough to plug the top end into the hole in the firewall. 

I read a 2012 post by rwhitaker that he did it by just loosening the inner fender at the back. I can get one hand on the cable but can't get enough leverage onto that cable to flex it.

Is the only way to do this is by removing the inner fender? 
And it looks like that requires removing the hood, outer fender, and battery tray first ?


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Okay, I couldn't wait. Tried a lot of things that didn't work. Then I had an idea.

Loosened the inner fender and pried it away from the firewall like rwhitaker said.

I ran a 1/8" polyester cord up through a small hole in the frame where the cable jacket passes through the frame and tied it around the cable jacket. Using a pair of lineman pliers I wound up the cord and pulled the cable jacket down towards a U shape inside the frame. It took a lot of force to pull that stiff jacket down far enough. I had to pry the pliers against the frame and twist the pliers to wind the cord at the same time.

I tied another piece of the cord to the top of the cable and ran it through the hole in the firewall. Tied that to a handle.
While my wife pulled on the upper cord to keep the top headed into the firewall hole, I slowly released the bottom. The spiral wrap on the jacket acted like a ratchet on the frame so I could release it a little at a time by prying the jacket spiral off the frame edge.

It was a little more wiggling and prying to get it all settled and positioned but it's in and working. I don't know why they have retainers at each end of such a stiff jacketed cable to hold it to the frame and firewall because there's no way this could fall out.

Yea!


----------

